# Quincy is kidding!!



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Quincy is kidding today so far she has 2 kids, both look to have black heads from watching on my camera. I sure hope they are :kidred: :kidred: but i'm just happy they look healthy. One is already up trying to find milk. :leap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

wooohoo...we needs pics  


Congrats


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Pictures will be coming when I think she's done kidding, I promise.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quincy is kidding!! pictures added*

Quincy had 2 healthy big baby boys. I was really hoping for girls but I did get healthy babies at least. We'll weigh them later they are still really wet and slimey.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! They are going to make some really nice show wethers they are thick already.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the healthy kid's!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable ...congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! I just love the black Boers....  My favorite Boer coloring.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 3 does have kidded 5 more to go.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the boys you are so lucky. I still have atleast 10 days to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone! 3 does have kidded 5 more to go.


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is wonderful. Healthy happy kids hopping around the barn. I love it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Roger it's funny you hope for boys and we hope for girls. LOL But they will make us some nice show wethers. Not sure if we'll keep both or just one at this point.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

They look really big in that picture!! Very nice.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

They are big boys the one weighed 8.5 and the other 9 pounds at birth.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW big boys. Congratulations, and I too LOVE the black Boers. They will be GREAT show wethers. 

Thanks for the Pictures.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!! and poor mama they are so big!! Beautiful mom did a good job though


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Watch all 3 of mine will give me does. I might be hitting you up for some wethers. We will find out within the next few weeks. Sky is due in 10 days. The other 2 are not far behind.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very nice looking boys! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone I should take some dried off photos of them.

Roger I hope you get some boys but if not i'm sure we will have a few available. I'd know better if they would hurry up and kid for me.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait for more pics! They are beautiful! Congrats! :leap: :drool:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll try to take some photos today it's been so cold the batteries die quickly in my camera.


----------

